# Let's Talk About The .375 H&H



## Trouthunter

I bought a rifle in .375 H&H not long ago for shooting Nilgai. I found out that it works very well on whitetail deer too though it is over kill lol. Does a real number on hogs too. 

This rifle doesn't kick as bad as my .270 Weatherby, it's more of a push than a kick, and is firing a 250 grain TBBC bullet at some speed with a lot of punch. I really like shooting it and will start loading for it soon.

Anyone else like the .357 H&H?

TH


----------



## mrsh978

416 here. Still fun to whack bulls.


----------



## Cynoscion

I was never exposed to it until I hunted in Africa last year. I became a fan pretty quickly. It seems as though Americans love light and fast while the African guys prefer big and slow. I guess each had its place but it's hard to argue with the success of the .375 in Africa. I made shots out to 250 yards with my PH's CZ in .375 shooting 300 grain TSX and everything was DRT. The CZ 550 in .375 will probably be my next rifle purchase. It's a very versatile caliber. I would bet that nilgai hate it!


----------



## fy0834

I have a Blaser with three barrels (interchangeable).
.223
7mm mag
375 H&H

After three shots with the .375 .... I have had enough.
I purchased it for Africa and it did its job.


----------



## specktout

I started loading 375 H&H for a friend of mine, and now I have the bug, I want one.


----------



## tpool

Ok let's talk.... OUCH!!!!

LOL. All joking aside, I haven't shot one, but I did have the .300 H&H Mag, and although not as much recoil, it was a "push" also (not a sharp recoil). So I think I know what you mean when you say push. My buddy's boy got a .300 Mag a couple years ago when he was 14. He said he "Loves the way it pushes me back about a foot when shooting from a lying position." LOL.

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## pacontender

If I had to have one caliber it would be a .375 H&H. Duiker to elephant. Saying that, I love my 470 Nitro.


----------



## MrG

My LGS has a near perfect condition M77 in .458 Win Mag. I coonfinger it every time I go in there. Bigger is better. Right...?


----------



## ClayShooter

I have a Sako 85 Safari in a 375 H&H and it loves the Nosler Customs in a Partition. Fun to shoot with the pigs and Nilgai hate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

I didn't find the recoil near as punishing as a lightweight .300 Win Mag. Most safari grade rifles chamebered in .375 will be over 8lbs. This helps a bunch. Now the .470 NE in a double rifle is a whole different creature. Punishing at both ends!


----------



## Charles Helm

I have one on a CZ but it is on the heavy side for a .375. Have another on a Mark X commercial Mauser that is lighter. That one spent some time at the gunsmith for a rework last year.

CZ 550 reworked by American Hunting Rifles:










Mark X as purchased used:










Version 2.0, changed out the safety and dropped it into a McMillan stock, well the gunsmith did:










Now Version 3.0 after the spa treatment by American Hunting Rifles, changed just about everything:










I like the .375 but have used a .458 a bit more.

For deer and hogs I think the non-premium Remington 270-grain loads work just fine (And yes, that is a bandage on my forehead -- don't crawl the stock when shooting prone! Can't believe that was ten years ago.).


----------



## Trouthunter

Charles the Mark X is what I bought. It's as it was when it was sold new and I really like the rifle.

I'm going to play with it a while and if I decide to keep it I would want to do what you did with the 3rd revision of yours. "Now Version 3.0 after the spa treatment by American Hunting Rifles, changed just about everything"

I like that.

Anyway I love the way the rifle shoots and it's very accurate and it's getting used some.

Thanks guys.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm

The nice thing about the Mark X is that you can get a lighter rifle all-in than with the CZ. Much easier to carry around.

In the end, I got a barrel band swivel base (not included with the Alaskan version), a three-position Model 70-style safety, single standing rear leaf sight and front sight with flip-up night sight and folding hood. Coated the metal with something that should stand up to being carried a bit better than the original bluing.

Cut the barrel down a bit as I find it handier, although you lose a some muzzle velocity.

I had picked up a take-off stock to use but it ended up not being suitable, so I went with the restock with metal grip cap and red Decelerator pad.

Now I need to convince AHR to do another for me.


----------



## sylvan

If you handload the 375 you will find that it can be extremely accurate.
I have a friend that shoots one competitively. He gets lots of laughs until the groups are measured.


----------



## mrsh978

Agreed. They are big footballs that stabilize well. My 416 shoots a cloverleaf with a 400 gr Barnes X @ 100 yds


----------



## mrsh978

Here's what and where 400 grains arrive at on paper


----------



## Trouthunter

Interesting Charles...but I like the barrel length on this one as is.

I might buy some dies and start playing with it but right now I don't shoot it enough to justify it. 

If I decide to keep it I'll sure reload for it.

Nice hole there mrsh978


----------



## Cynoscion

Just thought Iâ€™d resurrect this thread. Iâ€™ve had my eyes open looking for a nice Interarms Whitworth or CZ 550 in .375 H&H. I wasnâ€™t in any real hurry and knew that Iâ€™d know it was right when I found it. Well here it is. It started life as a Whitworth express rifle in .375 H&H. The gentleman I bought it from sent it off to H and H custom rifles and they Ackley Improved it, restocked it, added the break and the fiber optic front sight. Itâ€™s basically everything I wanted this rifle to be except the brake. I will most likely cut it off and have it recrowned or at the very least, have a thread protector built for it. I like the quick detach Talley rings and bases and the 2-7x33 Leupold as well. I got about 35 loaded rounds of Improved ammo with it and will do some testing to compare these versus standard .375. I guess now, I have to go back to Africa!
I forgot to mention the action was smooth Ed up and a new trigger added as well. It was gone over and reworked very well. Iâ€™ll try to remember to update this as I start playing with it and carrying it as my back up nilgai rifle.


----------



## Charles Helm

Congratulations! Nice rifle. A lot of them seem to shoot very well.


----------



## Sgrem

Did a full safari with double rifles. Shot a grants gazelle with 375 H&H double rifle. Then shot a zebra and cape buffalo with 450 NE double rifle. That 375 is a sweet shooter for sure. And an absolute treat compared to the 450 hahhahaa...


----------



## Cynoscion

Thanks Charles. We will see!


----------



## redexpress

About 30 years ago I walked in Oshmans looking for a 7x57. Counter man says...if you like those oddball calibers, look at this...Remington Classic in 300H&H. I put it on layaway and went home to study the caliber. Went back a few days later and bought it. Back then there wasn't much choice in ammo with good bullets. I handloaded it for 180gr Partitions. I must have hit it lucky, that gun loved those loads. Packed it around Colorado and killed a cow elk. Killed a few river bottom bucks with it. I told myself if they ever made that gun in 375H&H I would buy it. They did, and I did. 
I call them the "twin sisters". Both need to be shot real bad. 
That V3.0 is perfect.


----------



## Trouthunter

Congratulations Robert! I'm glad you found what you wanted Robert. Like I said, if my son hadn't of insisted that I keep the .375 Interarms it would have been yours.


I'm about to have some work done on it. I've grown fond of that rifle.

TH


----------



## Cynoscion

Thanks Martin. Honestly, Iâ€™m glad I didnâ€™t get yours. It belongs to your son and Iâ€™m just happy for both of you that he shows interest in it. You should be proud.

Keep us updated with pics of the evolution of it.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Wish i would have seen this before-- I have 3 375's 2 are BRNO Zkk602's I would have sold you one of them-- PH's like the BRNO/CZ's because they can hold 5 in the mag 1 in the tube and are a crf rifle-- mauser type action-- very strong


----------



## CHARLIE

Martin

Next time you bring your buddy (Jeff I think) to the lease bring along the 375 for him will ya !


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I had an old Mark X .270 years ago. Flawless mauser action. Wish I would have kept it now. I may need the .375 H&H to keep the wife off of me. She's as strong as any nilgai and much more fierce! LOL


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

her skin like rubber too--she take 300-400 grains and keep on trucking if so 375 may not be enough


----------



## aggies01

MrG said:


> My LGS has a near perfect condition M77 in .458 Win Mag. I coonfinger it every time I go in there. Bigger is better. Right...?


 Back when I was in high school I worked at carters country in Spring. Billy Carter had worked up some 500 grain for loads for his 458 win. He had the barrel ported and a nice butt recoil pad on it. That was also more of push than a punch. Was actually enjoyable to shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Wish i would have seen this before-- I have 3 375's 2 are BRNO Zkk602's I would have sold you one of them-- PH's like the BRNO/CZ's because they can hold 5 in the mag 1 in the tube and are a crf rifle-- mauser type action-- very strong


You resurrected a couple of really old threads! If youâ€™re serious about selling one of those BRNOâ€™s, shoot me a PM or text me some pics and an asking price. The thing about those old working rifles is you can never have too many! Thanks

Robert Johnson
[email protected]@6875


----------



## Trouthunter

> Martin
> 
> Next time you bring your buddy (Jeff I think) to the lease bring along the 375 for him will ya !


LOL! I'll do it Charlie, we know he cant hit chit with his .270 Weatherby 

TH


----------

